

Ask HN: Good resources to learn AI using python? - lateguy

I did some search but was not able to find out any new updated good resource to learn AI, mostly was referring to Peter Norvig book on AI. Is there any other resource you guys came across which are good, please share.
======
yen223
Don't get too distracted looking for Python-specific resources. Modern AI is
more math than programming, and you really need to nail down the math.

Look out for stuff on probability theory, statistical machine learning,
multivariate calculus, and linear algebra.

------
loumf
Collective Intelligence examples are all Python.

[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/mobile/9780596529321.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/mobile/9780596529321.do)

